# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Αναγνώριση υλικου

## mikemtb

Μοιάζει με μετρητή ισχύως/στασιμων... Για πείτε. (να μεταφερθεί αν δεν είναι καλά εδώ please)

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Inside... 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## p.gabr

2019-03-10_20-38-51.jpg
αν κάνεις αναζήτηση με το part no βγαίνει αυτό , πιθανόν από  tetra analoe power meter και με σύνδεση rs232 με υπολογιστη

Edit 
Ωχ έβαλα λάθος εικόνα ,τώρα το είδα συγνώμη.
Και όπως είπε και πιο κάτω ο συνάδερφος είμαι σύμφωνος.

----------


## Satcom

Αυτό είναι: MOTOROLA  TETRA ANALOG POWER MONITOR 50 WATT 380-433Mhz

----------

